# Changing a dog's registered name?



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I really dislike Harley's registered name. It's not important, I'm the only one that knows what it is. I've been thinking about getting him into formal obedience and I think he could earn his GCG with a little work. I would definately want his name changed in those cases, though. I looked it up on the AKC site and I think he/we meet the requirements. I'm his first registered owner, there is no kennel name, he was born in the US and he's certainly never sired a litter.

http://www.akc.org/pdfs/ADCG01.pdf
Has anyone changed a registered name before?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I have not, when we got Ike, my first tibbie, AKC did not allow it. They just started allowing it ummm a year or two ago Ike is 14 lol. He has the dumbest least creative name on the planet - ready for this his registered name is ... <kennel name> Ike. ROFL. When we got him my mom was soooo sorry we couldn't change him to "I like Ike" but there ya go. He was named after Ike in the play Oklahoma which the breeder's daughter was in at the time. His first owners just kept his nickname that she gave him instead of picking out a name of their own and never registered him. The breeder did that when she took took him back. Howie didn't fair much better, he is <kennel name> Esienhower. 
B/c the breeder thought Ike (who is Howie's sire) was short for Eisenhower so he was calling him "little ike" before we took him. I wanted to name him Sike (haha ya remember that... SIKE!!) B/c his momma got HUGE before she delivered and we were certain she had like 100 puppies in there. Nope just Howie lol. We took him as a puppy back for the stud service and repeated the breeding since we promised at the time 2 live pups at 8 wks old. 

Anyway I'm rambling, as usual, and think you do meet the requirements. I thought there was one in there that they couldn't be titled or have earned any points towards a title either but I could be wrong, to lazy to click the link - how sad is that? Doesn't sound like you've done any of that either but are planning to so I say go for it and pick something else you like better. 

Got any ideas by chance? Names are one of my favorite subjects. I took me forever to pick Jazz's reg. name. I wanted to change her call name to but Hubby wouldn't let me so I shortened it from Jasmine to Jazz. Weird though hubby and I both call her Jasmine when she is in trouble and when anyone asks John always tells them her name is Jasmine??


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm glad I got to choose Paris' registered name! lol 

If you can do it, then go for it! It's not like it affects anything really, the only thing it COULD affect is as the offspring of his parents, but that'd be the only thing that'd need to change a record of really... So yeah, if you can, do it! It's fun choosing names, especially the registered ones cos you can be a bit fancy without needing to yell it out at the back door every day. hahaha!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

flyingduster said:


> It's fun choosing names, especially the registered ones cos you can be a bit fancy without needing to yell it out at the back door every day. hahaha!


Hehehe I just got a mental picture of me standing on the back porch yelling for Something to Rave about or Whole New World to hurry up and go potty and get the heck back inside! It's a bit chilly here tonight LoL. I guess Saleen would be Ok since she's Mustang Sally and Howie's all set with Eisenhower. Wonder and Jazz though would be a mouthful. LoL.


----------

